# Lens from USA



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

My parents are in america at the minute and i am after a Canon EF-S 55-250mm lens for my canon 1100D can anyone confirm that no matter where in the world it will be compatible with my camera?


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

It should be the same, just check on the warranty, needs to be international or else ur not covered when it's back here.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay thankyou, well im going back over there in october so...is a little advantage if it was to break before then


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Made in the same factory and shipped wherever needed. Re the warranty issue:



> *USA vs. Gray Market Canon Lenses - What is the difference?*
> 
> When shopping for your Canon lenses, you will likely run into 2 versions of the same lens. One will be the "USA" model and the other will be denoted as "Gray/Grey Market", "Imported" or "Direct Import".
> 
> ...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've always been under the impression that the warranty will ultimately be honoured, but whereas you could walk into any Authorised Canon Repairer and get a UK market one fixed/replaced, grey's have to be sent to Canon UK for a repair/replacement to be authorised.

Not something I've direct experience of, but it's what I've read and been told in the past.

Is it really that much cheaper in the states?

If you keep an eye on Canon_uk1 on eBay (Official Canon Outlet), they often have that lens for £139 and you get an official UK lens, from Canon, with a full 1 year warranty. OK, it's marked as a refurb, but often they're store returns (although some are brand new) and have been checked, cleaned/fixed, passed QC checks and been repackaged by Canon.

In fact, they've got them on now http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Canon-EFS-55mm-250mm-F-4-0-5-6-II-Lens-Refurbished-/390411902063?pt=UK_Lenses_Filters_Lenses&hash=item5ae65cdc6f#ht_1160wt_1156

Alternatively, you maybe better off buying from someone in the UK selling grey imports. At least that way you can physically return it to a company if it goes wrong, not that I'd expect it to.


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

No problems with compatibility. This lens is a perfect match for the standard kit lens that comes with the EOS 1100D.

Something you should be aware of; there are two version of this lens:

EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS
&
EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II

The IS II is the updated version. They both have the same optics the only difference is in the exterior appearance. The most noticeable difference is the colour of the focal length ring. The original lens has a silver focal length ring with black numbers; the updated version II has a black focal length ring with white numbers. 

Your EOS 1100D should have the EF-S 18-55mm IS II kit lens with a black focal length ring with white numbers.

The updated IS II version would be the one to get if you want your lenses to look like a matching pair.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah it is the mk2 type one, it will be bought from walmart haha cheapest place so as long as warranty is still void, ill make sure its the updated version, thanks for the help


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Seriously, shop around before you get it. Looking on Walmart site, it's $250 (plus sales tax?) which is around £155 (before tax).

You could pick up the one from Canon_uk1 for £140;
There's someone selling them on Amazon that may or may not be a grey import Global Bargains UK: Amazon for £134 (and you'll get Amazon customer support going this route this I believe);
or a brand new UK model for £189.99 from Park Camera.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

There no new ones on amazon i missed out on 2, one which was 120 and one at 130 and one has just gone for 155 so not far off same place


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Is that one I linked to not new?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0056E49MK/watersphotogr-21/ref=nosim

EDIT: Also, the walmart website is showing the mk-1 version of the lens


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I dont know not looked


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Bit soft that lens 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im only a novice and wanted something to use at motorsport events so I'm sure will do me fine


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

DrDax said:


> Bit soft that lens


Not necessarily so.

I used to have this with my 500D before upgrading and it was a cracking lens (especially for the money) although like the vast majority of lenses it can be a little soft at max and min focal distances.

Regardless, it is still a good budget zoom lens.

As for the warranties, Canon offer a worldwide warranty on their lenses - it is only bodies that are country specific.

If you can get best price from the US then go for it. If not then a refurbished lens from Canon_UK on eBay or the classifieds on TalkPhotography will get you a good first zoom lens.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv bought one any how now


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv bought one any how now


:thumb: Enjoy!

...and load some pics up soon


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha cheers, i will do


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just to add a comment I would happily pay rrp or even over the odds for a lens as long as its from a local or nationwde shop that means I can test it at lesiure and return it if it has problems with focus/softness when used on my camera.

Any small savings are soon forgotton if you get a crap lens thats difficult to return.

truth be told it dopesn't really matter how much you pay if you get a corker:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Well im not a pro its just for personal use to keep a record of where iv been, iv used the new lens and saved £130 on what jessops were charging and the lens is more than perfect for what i require


----------

